# Won't be brushed



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone else have problems with the slicker. Pepsi will let me comb her all the time but goes mad when I use the slicker. It's like it tickles her she gets all wriggly and throws herself about none stop but if I use the comb she just sits and enjoys it. She is only a puppy so not too important now but not sure if the comb will be enough when she is an adult?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

The comb wont be enough as she gets older. just be firm with her start with the sliker then use the combe and end with something posative. dont let.her just run away at the end.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I had same trouble but bought a karlie small animal slicker, its for rabbits etc but works like a dream on jasper's puppy coat. I think it's much gentler x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Best piece of advice I received was to always groom on a table....made the world of difference.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Totally agree with Colin :agree: Get something non-slip and put it on the table, kitchen worktop or island (or get a grooming table). Get them to stand and treat continuously as long as they stand still for you. Eventually you will only need to treat every now and again. Sometimes you can let them sit (e.g. if you're doing front paws or chest or something) but you need to remain in control. The more you do it now when they are a puppy the better they will be as an adult.

My biggest issue is Obi gets tired of standing (his coat is hard work because it's very thick) and he gets bored and sits when I'm trying to do his back legs. So I'm going to invest in an arm to attach to the worktop with a grooming lead to keep him standing up when I do the back bits.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Grooming tables can be quite cheap ( I got mine from Amazon) if you have got the space.The arm/nooses do make like a lot easier although I dont bother with them for a quick brush and tidy up. I put one arm under their belly if I want them to stand.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

dumb again ,,what is a slicker.. lumpy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I was really naughty and turned the brushing into a bit of a game, brushing with one hand (firm use of slicker), while playing with a tug toy with him with the other, I know this is asking for trouble as the idea is to get them to stand still instead of dance around as we end up doing, I get the job done though!, he will stand still while I give him treats but I would have to give a bucketful to get it all done, when he is really sleepy later I do the bottom of his legs and feet. He will stand better on a table but the one I was using is a bit small now.


----------

